# Shatner in space (the final frontier)



## Danny McG (Sep 27, 2021)

It seems that William Shatner (90) is all set to become the oldest man to go into space in a launch next month:-


----------



## Valtharius (Sep 27, 2021)

So he's finally going to become a real. . .Rocket Man?


----------



## Droflet (Sep 29, 2021)

"Warp speed, now."
"Someone tell Shatner to shut the f*ck up."


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 29, 2021)

Shatner, shut, the, f*ck, up.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 29, 2021)

Space flight is safer than it has ever been but it is still risky...
But if something was to go wrong, do you really want to go down in history as the person that killed Captain James Tiberius Kirk?
Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 29, 2021)

Well... it is a way to be immortalized. To boldly go where no one has gone before... SPLAT!


----------



## Parson (Sep 30, 2021)

When you're 90 what have you got to lose?


----------



## Wayne Mack (Sep 30, 2021)

If you look at what he's done, I have to admit William Shatner has lived a very interesting life.


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 6, 2021)

Valtharius said:


> So he's finally going to become a real. . .Rocket Man?


I am proud to announce that Bill made the same joke as me: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445023239105703946


----------



## mosaix (Oct 6, 2021)

Parson said:


> When you're 90 what have you got to lose?


Another ten years?


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2021)

mosaix said:


> Another ten years?


Of watching Countdown and Tenable?


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 6, 2021)

Less than a week until the UK newspapers have the same headlines "Space, the final frontier"


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2021)

Did you hear the one about the alien with a left ear, right ear and final front ear?

I recently watched "Dunkirk" but thought it would be a William Shatner biopic.

There you go, two for the price of one!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 11, 2021)

Star Trek's Shatner on his plan to boldly go to space
					

The actor - who plays Captain James T Kirk in the original Star Trek series - is set to go into space for real.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pyan (Oct 13, 2021)

Watch it live!


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 13, 2021)

Pyan said:


> Watch it live!


It's happening!


----------



## Bowler1 (Oct 13, 2021)

It's not quite beam me up, but it's still a once in a lifetime chance, so go for it Kirk and enjoy.


----------



## alexvss (Oct 13, 2021)

I was going to post this in the Humor section, but since we have this thread:


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 13, 2021)

Well he's safely back, he was only actually in space for just over ten minutes but he did it! 
Captain Kirk was really in space!

Awesome and cool Mr Shatner


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 13, 2021)

alexvss said:


> I was going to post this in the Humor section, but since we have this thread:
> View attachment 82910




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447894767061409796


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 13, 2021)

A speech he gave once as Kirk had this line I'll always remember
*"Risk! Risk is our business"*

Update.... I found it


----------



## Bowler1 (Oct 14, 2021)

After spending unknown millions on this space mission the medal presented to our hero by Bezos to Captain Kirk would not clip on to his space suit and caused problems. This was on the BBC this morning but I can't find a link to share showing this - where's Scottie when you need him?


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 15, 2021)

Elton John lyrics, Shatner inimical delivery


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 16, 2021)

Brilliant!   ^^^^  Best shatnerized  take on that ever!


----------



## Alex The G and T (Oct 16, 2021)

Reminded me of this.


----------



## alexvss (Oct 16, 2021)

Who said achieving your dreams would be easy?


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 27, 2021)

Having met him at a Star Trek convention and watched his one-man show, I can say that undoubtedly he is one of the most incredible people ont his Earth. So full of life and energy, it's hard to imagine a world without him in it. The same applies to Brian Blessed (who I would have loved to have seen make a similar flight).


----------



## Bick (Oct 27, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> The same applies to Brian Blessed (who I would have loved to have seen make a similar flight).


Indeed. “Gordon’s alive!”
Blessed has completed more than 800 hours of astronaut training, apparently.


----------



## Valtharius (Oct 31, 2021)

One last post for this thread I think...








						Breaking: Evil Mirror Universe William Shatner Returns From Space
					

On Wednesday, William Shatner, the beloved Boston Legal actor famous for portraying attorney Denny Crane, traveled to space.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Dave (Nov 1, 2021)

"...Shatner was one of four people aboard Jeff Bezos's cucumber-shaped Blue Origin rocket..."

Can I just say that whoever writes for "babylonbee.com" is the only person who thinks Blue Origin is shaped like a cucumber?


----------



## paeng (Oct 11, 2022)

"William Shatner: My Trip to Space Filled Me With ‘Overwhelming Sadness’ (EXCLUSIVE)"



> I continued my self-guided tour and turned my head to face the other direction, to stare into space. I love the mystery of the universe. I love all the questions that have come to us over thousands of years of exploration and hypotheses. Stars exploding years ago, their light traveling to us years later; black holes absorbing energy; satellites showing us entire galaxies in areas thought to be devoid of matter entirely… all of that has thrilled me for years… but when I looked in the opposite direction, into space, there was no mystery, no majestic awe to behold . . . all I saw was death.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Oct 11, 2022)

It's an extraordinary statement. Very thought-provoking.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm sorry but the Blue origin ship looks even more phallic than Elon's spaceX ship.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 11, 2022)

Valtharius said:


> One last post for this thread I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect that very, very few people, if asked who William Shatner is best known for playing would reply ‘Oh, he’s the beloved Boston Legal actor famous for portraying Denny Crane “…


----------



## Bick (Oct 12, 2022)

Pyan said:


> I suspect that very, very few people, if asked who William Shatner is best known for playing would reply ‘Oh, he’s the beloved Boston Legal actor famous for portraying Denny Crane “…


No, indeed. But nonetheless... "Denny Crane!"


----------



## Wayne Mack (Oct 12, 2022)

Pyan said:


> I suspect that very, very few people, if asked who William Shatner is best known for playing would reply ‘Oh, he’s the beloved Boston Legal actor famous for portraying Denny Crane “…


Mr. Shatner was also the original Chairman on Iron Chef America (a one episode pilot).


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 12, 2022)

paeng said:


> "William Shatner: My Trip to Space Filled Me With ‘Overwhelming Sadness’ (EXCLUSIVE)"


If, however, you read the Comments below the article, you despair about humanity.


----------



## Parson (Oct 12, 2022)

Elckerlyc said:


> If, however, you read the Comments below the article, you despair about humanity.


Sigh! I think that's true of almost any series of comments. I loved the day when if you wanted to comment you simply talked to yourself and didn't inflect other people with your invective.


----------

